# Programar  un UM245R (USB-Paralel FIFO module)



## manolo_cor (Abr 27, 2006)

Hola!
Estoy empezando mi proyecto en base a este módulo y mi duda principal es la programacion del módulo. He leido que hay que programar los drivers pero la verdad es que no se por donde meterle mano. El tema es controlar unos reles electromagneticos. 

Podeis mirarlo en: http://www.ftdichip.com/Products/EvaluationKits/UM245R.htm

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## lalosoft (Abr 27, 2006)

Yo trabajo actualmente con el FT245BM(que es lo mismo).

1._¿Cuales son especificamente tus dudas para poder ayudarte?

2.- Lo quieres conectar con un micro o en el modo StandAlone.


----------



## manolo_cor (Abr 28, 2006)

Yo simplemente quiero usarlo para manejar unos reles electromagneticos. Es muy simple solo abrir y cerrar interruptores, nada mas.

1.- Mi duda es saber si se puede programar facilmente mediante los drivers D2XX. He estado leyendolos y no creo que sea muy complejo de programar. Y si pudieras mandarme algun ejempliyo o algo por el estilo me seria de mucha ayduda.

2.- No voy a conectarlo a un micro

Gracias


----------



## lalosoft (Abr 28, 2006)

Es facil usando D2xx solo sigue el manual que trae.

El codigo que yo hice es  para C# para ambiente .NET,no se si te sirva


----------



## Yesus (May 13, 2011)

Buenas

Podrias Ayudarme

Estoy trabajando con el modulo UM245R y veo manera de envia datos de salida a D0...D7, desde VB.NET 2008.

Saludos Yesus


----------



## Maumana (Oct 22, 2012)

Buenas Tardes a todos.   Me gustaría saber si alguno de ustedes ha trabajado con el PIC 18F4550 en combinación con un módulo UM245R USB PARALLEL.  Este módulo es una pequeña placa impresa con un FT245 que ya viene con pines tipo DIP, de hecho es posible asignarle en Proteus un empaquetado tipo DIL24 para colocarlo directamente al impreso.  El asunto es que me recomendaron este tipo de dispositivo para facilitar la comunicación entre una portátil y el sistema que estoy haciendo.   Alguno ha trabajado con este dispositivo ?   Cual ha sido su experiencia ?

                                                                  Saludos,  Marco


----------

